# 1966 Quarter Window Run Channel



## wer77 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am restoring a 1966 Pontiac Le Mans, Sports Coupe and I am missing the Window Run Channel from the Quarter Window (passenger Side). I hope this is the correct description. That is the metal channel inside the B-Pillar, where the Quarter Window holds in position when it slides up and down. 

Does someone knows where i can find and buy this part or does someone knows of similar parts where can be used. Not easy to find parts like this in europe.

Thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

run ad on this site and at PY forum, someone will have one.


----------



## wer77 (Sep 12, 2011)

Has someone a parts car, with these run channels still on? '66-67 Olds, Buick and Chevy A-bodies with post is the same. As far as i know. I asked "Frank Pontiac Parts" and "GM Sports Salvage" for it. But they do not have it. Maybe someone knows a private seller.
Please let me know. I need they absolutely to finish the restoration.

Thanks


----------



## wer77 (Sep 12, 2011)

Here a picture of my le mans. The yellow arrow show the pillar post where the window run channel is screwed on.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try to post an add on Performance Years - Your #1 Source for GTO, Firebird, and Classic Pontiac Parts and Accessories I often find hard to get parts there! Eric


----------



## wer77 (Sep 12, 2011)

I found the Part where i needed. Look here

CTC Auto Ranch


----------

